# Does your cat comes when you call him/her?



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Winston will always come when I call him, so does Cabbit. Nyska comes only if she wants to. Could it be a male/female thing? They have all received the same training.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I think it's just personality, not a male/female thing. Zephyr generally comes when he's called, Maisie can go either way and only comes if he feels like it. They're both males.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Margaux always comes when I call her; if she doesn't, then I get worried. The few times she hasn't, she was either really not feeling well, or I'd inadvertently closed a door and left her out on the deck or in my bedroom. Oops.

Celia only comes when she feels like it. If she's sleeping, she'll generally open an eye, look at me, then close it again.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Skooma comes because I trained her that her name means treats. Sugar comes to me if it looks like I have food/ I need to feed her/ Skooma is coming over which might mean food etc.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Samir comes all the time when he is called. He lives for treats, so that's ab easy one. kricket comes when I rattle the treat jar. Alanna used to come to treats. But, she's learned it means I'm leaving so she's started hiding.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Missy and Zipper will come because I always associate calling with yummies. All the rest ignore me.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Penny knows her name and will run to me when I call it, regardless of whether there's food in the picture. She just likes attention.

Nala, on the other hand, has decided that she is beneath responding to her name and will come to me on her terms. In fact, she'd rather have her staff seen and not heard.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Whenever Midnight, the wild cat, calls (meows) - I come running bearing food and/or treats. Wait - that's backwards isn't it? Never mind. :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shepherd Book comes when I call either of their names. He wants to be sure he's not missing out on something wonderful.

MowMow almost always comes when I call his name. If he's super comfortable he may just "MOW" back at me instead. If I insist and keep calling him he gets up and comes to me, but he makes huffy noises while he does it...crotchety old man...


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

It's hard to say with our needy kitty. Unless she's fast sleep, she'll usually come over when we pay attention to her. I feel like she is never actually far enough for us to test it though, haha! Ever since we got her, a couple of months back, she usually hangs out within a meter of us at all times. She even sits next to the sink while I brush my teeth and do my makeup in the morning. And if we change room she'll come along even if she is sleeping.


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

Sune comes immediately and climbs up whoever called him given half the chance or they don't pick him up fast enough. I wonder about his sanity, because he'll do this even if I'm clearly obviously going to be horrific-ebil-cat-mamma, like when I'm standing there with his claw clippers in my hand. I do suspect he is the reincarnation of the cat that curiosity killed.

Sepideh wanders along a minute or two later, if she feels like, and parks herself in the doorway of whatever room I called her from. If she doesn't feel like, I may get a meow from where she is, to really rub it in that yes she heard me and no she has no intention of coming to see what I want. Unless it's cheese. I swear that girl can tell as soon as I open the fridge that I was thinking about getting the cheese out. 

If I get up and act sneaky like I'm going to the kitchen or bathroom and they're not supposed to come, they both beat me there, naturally.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Cuddles and Simba will both come when we crinkly the treats bag. Never any doubt about that! Simba usually follows us around the house, and will instantly dart towards his food when he sees us adding to it. Cuddles will come for his vitamins and food when he's in the mood. He will often just sit there and look at us as we hold the vitamins in his spoon (which he loves) and call him. We usually cave in and go to him with it so that he can grace us with a raising of the head to eat his vitamins


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

From my experience cats come to words that have strong pronunciations...He would never come when I called out "Orion" but when I would go "pssst", make a noise with my tongue like a clicking or or just a sound to get his attention(this is a cat site you all know the sounds Im talking about), or rub my fingers together, he would come running.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oddly enough we have taken a step back on them coming with calling. I think now that they are well fed, they don't run over as quickly. Up until recently they would come when I called them in from outside and now that isn't happening so when I see them I give them treats and say their name. I want to be able to call them in at night.


----------



## spidermilk (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine come when I say "kitties" because it is what I say before every meal. I don't think they know their names, probably because I always call them all "kitty" or a weird pet name like Sissy Cat or Pretty Girl.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

All three of my girls will come to me when I point at the floor by my feet. I usually do it when they're doing something bad. I say, "Come here and get your beating." Then they get little cheek scratches.

Yup, I'm so harsh with them.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Goldtanker said:


> Whenever Midnight, the wild cat, calls (meows) - I come running bearing food and/or treats. Wait - that's backwards isn't it? Never mind. :grin:


Oh,! That kitty knows who is in charge in his house! That is pretty funny.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

all three come to their names but only two consistently come to a whistle.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course! (when it suits them) Actually I bribe them with the brush - they love it, or Crunchies if I really need them to come. Most of the time they will come if they aren't busy sleeping, eating, sleeping, or sleeping.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

They all come but some are more predictably steady about it than others. My semi-feral comes to a whistle like a dog!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Arianwen said:


> They all come but some are more predictably steady about it than others. My semi-feral comes to a whistle like a dog!


I have found this to be true. If I'm being ignored (even from the other side of the bed), if I can hit the right note in a whistle they converge on me and climb all over me. I can't tell if it's "yay, what a cool sound" or "OH GOD, ANYTHING TO MAKE IT STOP."....


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Pepper knows her name, and I know she can hear me calling her (ear pointing at me when I do). Problem is she ignores me. Haha. She is so funny that when doing something and me and the bf are discussing her, she would pay attention. 

The only magic that works around here is when I call her to the bathroom when she has a messy poop. The password is 'It's time to clean bum-bum!'


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

If I call one, they all come. They usually think I have a treat or food, and dont want to miss out


----------



## kitten pause (Jan 7, 2013)

Lucy will come when we call and look us in the eye as well. But Gypsy...well she mostly ignores us and stares in the opposite direction. After all this is HER house. :worship


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

Both of mine come when called about 80% of the time. Some times their just obstinate though and refuse to come. I just chalk it up to them being cats (although, my kids do the same thing sometimes so....).


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Yuki almost always comes when I call. If she does ignore me then I shake the treat bag loudly and she'll materialize in front of me  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

I wish! I think one of our cats knows his name but he chooses to ignore it. The other is completely oblivious.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Absolutely. 100%* of the time. They are very well behaved little angels.

*If treats are involved.




Otherwise it is very hit or miss! They know their names and generally come but they might feel that whatever they are doing is more important!


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

Sir Savoy comes but I have to tempt him with treats, leash for park (yes he lives for going to park) or just get overly excited - like something amazing is happening. He is super nosey.


----------



## jconnollyweinert (Mar 14, 2013)

It's hard to tell, honestly. Caesar and Nero are responsive, but I think it has more to do with the prospect of attention and/or food. My impression is that they _do_ know their names but only come when it is worthwhile. Since they often respond to whistling, tongue clicking, and the sounds of food related objects, whether or not they respond instantly to their names being called does not really bother me.

Titus, I believe, also picked up on his name---at least if his ears sailing around were any indication. He responded readily to bags of food or, really, anything that sounded like a bag of food. That could draw him to our location without fail.


----------



## Weezle (Mar 3, 2013)

My two males, Gabby and Frankie, will come when called, though Gabby sometimes ignores us. Our female, Lola, thinks her name means to jump up on something. If you call her, she doesn't come to you. She runs to the couch or the bed, jumps up, and sits there. It's really adorable. This may also be her coming when called, but demanding pettins, as the bed and the couch are the only two certified Lola loving zones. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jade_Darkrose (Mar 9, 2013)

*Bribery wins*

Aslan comes most of the time when called, he has to be sleeping pretty hard not to come to me. He will always come if the treat bag is rattled. I trained him from a little guy that that sound means yummy stuff coming his way. It made getting him in the house at night easier. You could always try that if you haven't with Nyska.


----------



## Purring_Kitties (Dec 22, 2012)

Sammy comes when he's called, but not too immediately. He'll sniff around the floor first then slowly but surely, come to me.  But sometimes it's the complete opposite! When called he'll just walk to me then sit down waiting for me to do something  But sometimes he just looks at me.


----------

